# Black Labs



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a good one for all the Black Lab lovers out there. 
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=333&sid=3089464 :roll: 
Sure makes the argument to have your dogs microchipped.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

This is why I have a chocolate. Lots fewer Chocolates int the world to get confused with. :roll:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

blow the whistle once and you should know


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

What bonehead wouldn't know his own dog? :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ZEKESMAN said:


> What bonehead wouldn't know his own dog? :roll:


AMEN!!! I could pick mine from 100 of them in 3 seconds each *\-\* Sounds like a pretty easy case, the kennel fellar is in for some trouble I would think.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=333&sid=3104118
Neither of these people should be allowed to own dogs! :roll:


----------



## MC75 (Jan 25, 2008)

Do they have the same problem when they take the kids to day care?


----------

